# MK2 Jetta audio build



## ur faster (Jul 21, 2005)

just wanted to start a thread for the progress on my project Jetta audio build. Right now, I'm still in the selection process, so ill use this thread to ask questions as i go along. This will be my first install. I'm not going for anything that will blow your mind, just a quality audio system.any tips would be greatly appreciated. what i have in mind is sound deadening on the floors and doors, 1 12" sub in a custom rear sealed box. upgraded speakers all around and tweeters in the dash where the 3 1-2" speakers would go.i have already done the sound proofing and will be ordering the sub this week (thinking about the Pioneer TS-SW301 shallow mount,good choice







) anyways sorry for all the rant and also my question mark doesn't work. pics of the piece (remember it's a WIP) Thanks!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ur faster (Jul 21, 2005)

*Re: MK2 Jetta audio build (ur faster)*

oh yeah, also i want to run all my speakers through an amp right.because the HU on average only gives out like 16w RMS so i would need a little amp in the 100 RMS range, right or wrong







thanks


----------



## vdubnick (Nov 29, 2004)

you have plenty of space in the trunk, so stay away from shallow mount subs.
As far as choosing brands, your best bet is to hit up a few local stereo shops and have a listen and look.


----------



## ur faster (Jul 21, 2005)

*Re: (vdubnick)*

the reason i thought about going with the shallow mount was i wanted to make an enclosure to the side.from the right rear wheel well to the taillight.and i only have about 6" of clearance.and i was told you want to keep at least 3" of airspace behind the woofer.whats wrong with the shallow mounts


----------



## vdubnick (Nov 29, 2004)

^ you will get more sound from the same equivelant regular sub. and you just need enough room so that the magnet doesnt hit the back, i dont know where you are getting this "3 inch" thing from.


----------



## cameljockey1225 (Jun 17, 2009)

*Re: MK2 Jetta audio build (ur faster)*

pioneer = no good


----------



## cameljockey1225 (Jun 17, 2009)

i would suggest a mtx 7500 Best sub for the money


----------



## DavidIll (Sep 19, 2007)

*Re: (cameljockey1225)*

looks like a great project start! good luck and make sure to post progress http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ur faster (Jul 21, 2005)

*Re: (vdubnick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubnick* »_ i dont know where you are getting this "3 inch" thing from.

i read that on some DIY Sub box web page.that's awesome if i don't need it.i looked at the MTX, the 12" is 7 3-16" deep.that's too deep if i want to build the box where i wanted too.thanks for the help guys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cameljockey1225 (Jun 17, 2009)

really sweet sub but kinda pricy: http://mobile.jlaudio.com/prod...id=30
also check out other subs under six inches w0 and w1


----------



## vdubnick (Nov 29, 2004)

*Re: MK2 Jetta audio build (cameljockey1225)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cameljockey1225* »_pioneer = no good


are you high???? pioneer has some of the best sounding shallow mount subs out there. There comp series is also badass. 
The problem is that most people are making ill judgements based off of the bottom of the line pioneer models.
Guess who is the largest speaker manufacturer, and has the most years in the game? it rhymes with "dioneer"


----------



## ur faster (Jul 21, 2005)

*Re: MK2 Jetta audio build (vdubnick)*

what you guys think about this one http://mobile.jlaudio.com/prod...id=16


----------



## cameljockey1225 (Jun 17, 2009)

*Re: MK2 Jetta audio build (ur faster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ur faster* »_what you guys think about this one http://mobile.jlaudio.com/prod...id=16 

Good Choice
Great price too!


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (cameljockey1225)*

Too bad you already used sound deadener. Wasted your time and money.








Stay away from shallow subs and JL gear (overpriced, underperforming)
Small decent quality sub: Image Dynamics ID or IDQ.
best budget (and fairly small) sub: Peerless SLS


----------



## ur faster (Jul 21, 2005)

*Re: (Pat @ Pitt Soundworks)*

hey that's awesome information,thanks! also, can anyone point me to good looking amps. reason being is I'm going to put them in the rear wheel well with Plexiglas on top.the best ones i know are the audiobahn. but not knowing anything yet about audio,i wanted to ask you guys.thanks! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## daneek155 (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: (ur faster)*

sweet is that a h22 swap


----------



## ur faster (Jul 21, 2005)

*Re: (ur faster)*

just wanted to bump this thread with some progress pics. Built a box , bought a sub















Now i have an amp question. I'm not really going for insane sound quality, (hence the cheap sub) but i want a good looking amp. I was thinking about putting it in the wheel well with the Plexiglas on top.was wondering if you guys could point me in the right direction for a small mono channel sub that looks good. ie bright,lights, just an all around good looking amplifier. my sub can only handle 200rms, i guess i need a puny amp., right? let me know if I'm doing all of this wrong. This is my first build, and i have no knowledge of what I'm doing, but I'm cheap! that's why I'm doing it myself.thanks a lot guys! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (ur faster)*

powerbass amps are cheap and look clean
ASA-1000.1Dx


----------



## DUBsportGLX (Aug 12, 2003)

*Re: (Pat @ Pitt Soundworks)*

They actually offer a multi channel amp that you could use to keep the install as simple as possible and the price is very reasonable.
http://www.sonicelectronix.com....html


----------



## ur faster (Jul 21, 2005)

*Re: (DUBsportGLX)*

man they do look clean. does anyone know if you can airbrush the top of the amp without hurting it? how hot do they normally get?thanks!


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (ur faster)*

Amps, especially large multi-channels can get quite toasty. You can airbrush on the top of them, but the majority of heat is let out the fins, so you'll want to avoid painting those. A small design on top would have no ill effects.


----------



## ur faster (Jul 21, 2005)

*Re: (Pat @ Pitt Soundworks)*

does anyone have any pics of their amp setups? trying to see all my options.thanks guys!


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (ur faster)*

How it sits in the car:








How it looks loaded with amps:


----------



## ur faster (Jul 21, 2005)

*Re: (Pat @ Pitt Soundworks)*

yea, i seen your build thread,WOW that's too much for me.cant even imagine what it will sound like once everything is done and in sync,crazy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif anyone else?


----------



## JettaWith15"s (May 28, 2009)

Infinity reference 12"s sound amazing, something to consider.


----------



## JettaWith15"s (May 28, 2009)

Nevermind you got the sub.


----------



## ur faster (Jul 21, 2005)

*Re: (JettaWith15"s)*

ha ha, yea i already got it,thanks though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif any input on the amp?


----------



## braap (Jul 11, 2009)

*Re: (ur faster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ur faster* »_does anyone have any pics of their amp setups? trying to see all my options.thanks guys!

Im a little unsure how to post a pic on here but below is a link to one of the few different amp set ups ive had in my Passat.
http://jamesm.elitecaraudio.or...2.jpg


----------



## JettaWith15"s (May 28, 2009)

Oh that passat install is sick. Props to you on that. On the amp maybe a rockford or Kicker since you can only run 200. You dont need an insane amp, you could also look into the Crunch amplifiers as well, maybe get something thats like 300 or 400 watts.


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (JettaWith15"s)*

agreed, looks really good. Not a fan of the location of the tweeters or aiming of the mids, but the fab looks great. 


























































_Modified by Pat @ Pitt Soundworks at 6:04 PM 9-1-2009_


----------



## braap (Jul 11, 2009)

*Re: (Pat @ Pitt Soundworks)*



Pat @ Pitt Soundworks said:


> agreed, looks really good. Not a fan of the location of the tweeters or aiming of the mids, but the fab looks great.QUOTE]
> The location or aiming of a driver is irelivent to the eye for me, its all about sound quality and this car went on to win over ten events and finished 3rd at the IASCA world finals in the pro street class during the one season i competed with it.


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (braap)*

Sorry, should have clarified. I usually only refer to acoustics, not aesthetics.


----------



## charcoal grey (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: (braap)*

I think I saw this Passat at CES one year. Install was clean.


----------



## braap (Jul 11, 2009)

*Re: (charcoal grey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *charcoal grey* »_I think I saw this Passat at CES one year. Install was clean. 

Thanks,
Yes it was in the Zapco booth for the introduction of the iForce amps, so i built a similar amp rack as a temporary for that show.


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (braap)*

just curious, seas neo and ?


----------



## braap (Jul 11, 2009)

*Re: (Pat @ Pitt Soundworks)*

All MB Quart, they work fantastic off axis, didnt have pics on that site but there 8" Quarts in the front doors also.


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: MK2 Jetta audio build (ur faster)*

How? Any more pictures I didn't find?
This is what I had to do to fit 8's in the doors of my golf, which has similar door panel area as the passat.











_Modified by Pat @ Pitt Soundworks at 10:34 PM 9-1-2009_


----------



## ur faster (Jul 21, 2005)

*Re: MK2 Jetta audio build (Pat @ Pitt Soundworks)*

wow that passat is nice! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif inspiration


----------



## braap (Jul 11, 2009)

*Re: MK2 Jetta audio build (ur faster)*

wow that passat is nice! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif inspiration
thanks
Pat, i think the door on the Passat is a little longer & map pocket a bit deeper, but since you have already cut the panel you could do all kinds of cool stuff to it.
The pics didnt show but there are panals that cover everything in the trunk, looks completley stock when covered
Install can be seen along with sound & video check in the 2002 June-July issue of Mobile Entrtainment magazine (E-Mag)


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: MK2 Jetta audio build (braap)*

Yeah been a while since I looked at the passat doors but I thought they were roughly the same dimension as the mk4 doors. There's no way 8's are fitting without cutting. Simple covering showing just the cone is all that's necessary, next to Euro RHD doors to run 10s.


----------



## charcoal grey (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: MK2 Jetta audio build (Pat @ Pitt Soundworks)*

Also, I am not sure about braap's but the 8" MB's I put in my wifes mk2 doors are much shallower than the 8" vifa's I am going to put into my mk2 doors. I did not have to modify the panel very much as far as depth is concerned.


----------



## ur faster (Jul 21, 2005)

*Re: MK2 Jetta audio build (charcoal grey)*

bump for more ideas http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif keep them coming!


----------



## braap (Jul 11, 2009)

*Re: MK2 Jetta audio build (ur faster)*

Below is a link to a pic of an amp set up i did in my Honda


----------



## ur faster (Jul 21, 2005)

*Re: (braap)*

nice!did you paint your amps? that looks clean!


----------



## braap (Jul 11, 2009)

*Re: (ur faster)*

Thanks. 
Yes, painted amps to match interior color then had PPI re screen the logos & designs back on them.
When you fold up the back seat it concealed the amps. Worked out pretty good.


----------



## ur faster (Jul 21, 2005)

*Re: (braap)*

awesome.what type of paint did you use? just regular auto paint?thanks for the help!


----------



## ur faster (Jul 21, 2005)

*Re: (ur faster)*









this is braap's work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## braap (Jul 11, 2009)

*Re: (ur faster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ur faster* »_awesome.what type of paint did you use? just regular auto paint?thanks for the help!

Yes auto paint, I think it was Diamont on that project.


----------

